# Raw Food Vets



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just thought this link might be useful, I really wish I lived nearer to one. The Wetherby one is about an hour away which is all well and good for routine checks etc but not in an emergency. See if there's one by you, is anyone's vet a Raw Food Promoter? 


http://www.rawfoodvets.com/vets


----------

